# LCD-Display an Wago 750-881



## doemy (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo liebe SPS-Forum-Mitglieder,

ich bin neu im Forum und habe eine Frage zur Wago 750-881:
Ich würde gerne meine Heizung über die SPS steuern und zusätzlich die aktuelle und die eingstellte Temperatur über ein LCD-Display ausgeben.

Ich habe schon ein paar Beiträge zum Thema gefunden, jedoch bin ich nicht ganz schlau daraus geworden.

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Erfahrung damit oder einen Tipp, welches Display ich nehmen könnte und wie es am besten an die Steuerung angeschlossen wird.



Vielen Dank im Vorraus.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Markus Rupp (3 Februar 2013)

ein display mit vga oder dvi kannst du an einen 881 gar nicht anschliessen, da bräuchtest du einen ipc.

aber mit den wago perspecto-wp oder ähnllichen geräten könntest du das visualisieren, ansonsten kannst du schlicht jeden pc der netzwerkzugriff auf den 881 verbinden und die visu, welche in codesys zu generieren ist öffnen / bedienen


----------



## Rayk (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,
hier findest du die owos.lib nebst Doku: http://www.eservice-online.de/Download-Support/OWOS-1-Wire-fuer-WAGO/

dort sind zwei Möglichkeiten zur Ansteuerung eines LCD-Displays aufgeführt 1. DO-Kopplung, 2. one-wire Bus...
Gruß,
Rayk


----------



## doemy (3 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@Rupp: Es war nicht die WebVisu gemeint, die funktioniert bei mir wunderbar. Es geht nur ein kleines Display, um Text, bzw. Zahlen auszugeben, aber trotzdem danke für deine Antwort.

@Rayk: Da werde ich mich mal schlau machen, danke.

Gruß
doemy


----------



## Markus Rupp (4 Februar 2013)

ok hab ich falsch verstanden, asche über mein haupt.


----------

